# Finding a Coach



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Find a Coach - USA Archery


USA Archery is nationally recognized for its coach certification courses. Certified coaches lead quality programs that develop high performing athletes. Find a coach near you.




www.usarchery.org





I would personally go with a level 3.
Not sure if Michael Bradon is still coaching. He was over in the Dallas area.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Charles Stratman Jr. in Bella Vista is a Level 4 Coach. He would be listed on the USA Archery Find a Coach menu.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Dec 18, 2014)

Flyinhawaiian said:


> Charles Stratman Jr. in Bella Vista is a Level 4 Coach. He would be listed on the USA Archery Find a Coach menu.


I saw him on there. How do you go about feeling out a coach? For example, I'm a level 3 mountain bike coach but I really only work with kids and minimal adults on very specific things I have experience with. I just needed the cert for insurance reasons and don't have experience teaching. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Ask your perspective coach what he charges and ask for any references. If the coach is a level 4 he has put a lot of time and his own money into it.
Level 1 and 2 are classified as instructors, not coaches. 
I’ve personally coached 2 National Indoor Champions and several State Champions. The proof is in the pudding. Don’t be afraid to ask, it’s your money.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Level 1 and 2 are instructors that are geared toward teaching group lessons. A level 3 is moves away from the group setting, and are trained to teach individual lessons. Level 4 receives additional training to develop elite archers and notice the nuances of an individual’s form. Level 5 is the highest coaching level, and idk now, but there were only 13 in the country a couple of years ago.


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in Fayetteville and am also looking for a coach (trad). Did you find anyone?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Dec 18, 2014)

I am working with James Stratman mentioned above and really liking it so far. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------

